# Canteen cup cooking. Easy clean up method.



## coyote ridge (10 mo ago)

This is a quick way of fixing a meal I use in the field . Almost zero clean up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Been there, done that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Self promotion in your first post is not a good way to start. Please introduce yourself in the new member area. I have removed your link.


----------



## coyote ridge (10 mo ago)

I have no problem introducing myself. Wish you hadn't removed my link though.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You are welcome to put your YouTube link in your signature.


----------

